# New Tolkien Film



## Patrick Robinson (Dec 26, 2018)

Hi, I'm an Filmmaker and Animator from the UK and I've been quietly working on my own Tolkien fan film for several years now. We're finally at a stage where we can release a trailer, and I hoped you guys might be interested.

https://fogonthebarrowdowns.wordpress.com/

Tolkien’s mysterious, haunted barrow-downs appear in the Fellowship of the Ring and they are explored further in the appendices. We learn a little of the history of the barrow-downs, and how it was once a great city of Arnor, but was attacked by the Witch King of Angmar and came to be a haunted and dangerous place. This film is set against Tolkien’s mythology but is an original story. We will follow a company of adventurers as they venture into the barrow-downs, in an attempt to rob the ancient tombs of their treasures. However they will face many dangers and difficulties and become swept up in the ancient war between the forces of good and evil.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 26, 2018)

Wow, that looks interesting! When do you think you may have it completed?

And welcome to the forum, Patrick!

PS: I imagine your news would also be especially welcome here:

http://forum.barrowdowns.com


----------



## Phil Lewis (Dec 26, 2018)

That looks amazing!


----------



## Valandil (Dec 26, 2018)

Amazing that you're able to do this on your own, and as a non-profit venture. It looks great! And it's right in my line of greatest interest - the Northern Dunedain! 

When will your main story be set? There's an interesting time-lapse in the Appendices - because that city or fortress apparently fell in 1409, but the Downs did not become home to the wights until after the Great Plague - over 200 years later. I think that's when an end came of the Dunedain in the area, which completely opened things up. Maybe it had begun to become an evil place long before the Plague though, and maybe the wights were there sooner, but unknown until the later time.

But if you vary from the background in the Appendices, you're likely to do so far less than PJ did in The Hobbit movies.

I've become interested in the making of the weapons that could do harm to the Witch-King - like the four daggers/short swords with which the Hobbits armed themselves. How were the Dunedain able to make them? Was it done solely by someone from Cardolan, or was there collaboration with Arthedain? (EDIT: or with Dwarves, or Elves?) Were there others - full-size swords or axes? Or maybe it was most efficient to make more of the small weapons, with several key leaders to be armed with one, in case they had the opportunity for a killing stab or stroke. Somehow the nature of the Witch-King was likely known by the makers - in order to devise an effective weapon against him. I've always wondered if mithril was somehow involved (even in trace amounts) - obtained from Khazad-Dum.

EDIT: I also think of Tom Bombadil's wistful remembrances of what had once been... which seems to be his memories of Arnor and Cardolan in that area right around him.

Best wishes with this venture. I look forward to updates.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 26, 2018)

Patrick Robinson said:


> Hi, I'm an Filmmaker and Animator from the UK and I've been quietly working on my own Tolkien fan film for several years now. We're finally at a stage where we can release a trailer, and I hoped you guys might be interested.
> 
> https://fogonthebarrowdowns.wordpress.com/
> 
> Tolkien’s mysterious, haunted barrow-downs appear in the Fellowship of the Ring and they are explored further in the appendices. We learn a little of the history of the barrow-downs, and how it was once a great city of Arnor, but was attacked by the Witch King of Angmar and came to be a haunted and dangerous place. This film is set against Tolkien’s mythology but is an original story. We will follow a company of adventurers as they venture into the barrow-downs, in an attempt to rob the ancient tombs of their treasures. However they will face many dangers and difficulties and become swept up in the ancient war between the forces of good and evil.


Super cool!



CL


----------



## Halasían (Dec 27, 2018)

Looks Awesome!


----------



## Ithilethiel (Dec 27, 2018)

I say Wow! Great job. One of my favorite places and histories of JRRT's stories. The storytelling possibilities of the Northern Kingdom are so rich. I personally am so happy that a fan has undertaken this. Best wishes and I can't wait to see the finished work.

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Eebounnie (Dec 28, 2018)

Congrats ! It looks amazing !
The Northern Dunedain are not as popular as they should be, it's great that you choosed this subject !

All the best for you !


----------

